# Prepper Plans for Fall/Winter Months...



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

What plans do you have for the upcoming fall and winter months in terms of prepping.

My plans are focused on solar and indoor gardens. Might venture to aquaponics if I can stand the fish smell.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am working on my canning skills and food storage skills, as well as building my library. I think stocking up on ammo will be my next endeavor. I'm trying to do things in an order that will keep my husband from thinking I've lost my mind. LOL.


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

Still trying to get my first major garden ready for the spring and start a compost pile.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been learning how to dehydrate and store food.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I would love to start dehydrating foods but right now I have went way over budget on preps so no deb. for me soon. I did get a water purification system.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

On cold snowy days in the winter, especially if your one of the ones planning on bugging out, it would be a good time to learn how to read maps. Also a good time to stock up on topo maps covering the area your planing on going to and the trip itself. Also a good time to make an inventory on present supplies and see where your lacking. Never forget TP !


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I take inventory on TP every day. I'm running low with about 200 rolls of Angel Soft.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Think about what your gonna use after the TP runs out,, stock up on that too.



AquaHull said:


> I take inventory on TP every day. I'm running low with about 200 rolls of Angel Soft.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

At a certain point, some of us may remember far enough back to the Roman Days. They had sponges ! Nasty, but better then your bare hand as the middle easterners are more familiar with.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

My point exactly.

I have two items that I keep around for this reason; Newspaper and old rags.

My current employer contracts its uniforms, shop rags and towels out to a uniform company. It is cheaper to buy new rags/towels then to have them collected/cleaned and reused by the Uniform Company. My wife was just appalled when I told her this. So every now and then I go back to the Parts warehouse and collect the used towels from the trash and actually now have one of the warehouse guys collecting them for me in a seperate box. Warehouse= no grease/fuel in the towels. some are really good and newer and some are on their last stiche, those would be the ones to keep for backups for the backside. I take them home and rotate them in with my work jeans and keep some in the basement and some in the garage for use as rags there.

I have a 18gal tote full of rags from this, we know they will come in handy for something. I can think of about 6 good things that these would come in handy for.

Newpaper has lots of good reuses. Just not the glossy inserts.



nadja said:


> At a certain point, some of us may remember far enough back to the Roman Days. They had sponges ! Nasty, but better then your bare hand as the middle easterners are more familiar with.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Too bad we don't still get the old Sears and Roebuck catalogs and monkey wards. What do you think our Grandparents used them for ? But this little funny posting does bring up some very important issues. IF you live in the city, especially an apartment, how are you going to flush the head (toilet) when the water and sewage treatment people don't go to work ? Toilets will begin backing up in a day or two at best, water will run out in a mater of hours or maybe a couple of days. Even if you store water, as all of you that can , should, how will you sanitize it ? Have you given any thought to that little problem. ? I sure hope your putting on your thinking caps. Water, hmmmm lets see. You need it to drink. make coffee, cook a lot of foods, rice and noodles, make soups etc. wash the dishes and take some kind of shower or bath, wash clothes and oh yea , flush the head. 

How many people even have a clue as to how much water their family needs , uses per month ? I am willing to bet that there is not many . Lets see where this post takes us. I am an old man, and most likely will not be around many more years, but am trying to open up your minds. You need to start thinking of what the real problems will be.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I take inventory on TP every day. I'm running low with about 200 rolls of Angel Soft.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

This cracked me up! I've been with my husband for about 10 years. We've never once run out of toilet paper.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

nadja said:


> How many people even have a clue as to how much water their family needs , uses per month ? I am willing to bet that there is not many . Lets see where this post takes us. I am an old man, and most likely will not be around many more years, but am trying to open up your minds. You need to start thinking of what the real problems will be.


These are great questions. I think a lot of people underestimate their daily water needs. Also, not all the water people use in a day needs to be potable so that can simplify matters.

I am a country girl who lives beside a lake so I don't have the same worries a city person might on this subject. I also know how to extract water from certain types of trees and there are a couple springs near my house with drinkable water.

Regarding toileting habits: In the event of a long term power outage I would create a camp toilet/outhouse out back for use during the day/good weather. During the winter months it would be a real bitch to trudge out in the freezing cold and it would be dangerous at night, I think bedpans would be another good alternative for people.

I am already a cloth diaper mom and use cloth on the my kids. Why not try some reusable stuff on the adults bums too? I think if people had their own personal set of reusable wipes that were washed once a day, it really wouldn't be that big of a deal. I think the worst part would be learning how to do laundry again in a primitive setting. Not fun at all!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> ..I think a lot of people underestimate their daily water needs..I am a country girls who lives beside a lake so I don't have the same worries a city person might on this subject...


Right, these people have got all the water (and fishing) they need, but if it was my shack I'd definitely move it back into the trees for concealment-


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've picked up some books and have been reading them like a madman. HAM/ARRL radio license books, Solar panel and turbine books.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Forget about the wind turbine's unless you live in a very consistant windy area. I spent $3,000.00 buying and setting mine up and I did all the labor myself. I am not saying they don't work, as I really needed all the help I could get in the Monsoon season. Solar doesn't work to well when the sun isn't working, so I did this to help reduce the amount of time running the back up gennies.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Below, find a link to my website where you will see how to build the tower, run the wire and erect a wind generator. Again all of you out there, I do not sell anything, only try and help you save money and avoid the costly accidents from doing things yourselves.

buildingatower


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I plan on spending the cool days reloading ammo this winter while not hunting. I enjoy it a lot and the end result is something to take pride in. I always see this effort as high priority since I can either use it or barter with it later.

I am interested in solar however not ready to jump in yet. I am following some threads here that may tip me over the edge......

1895gunner


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> ..IF you live in the city, especially an apartment, how are you going to flush the head (toilet) when the water and sewage treatment people don't go to work ? Even if you store water, as all of you that can , should, how will you sanitize it?..water will run out in a mater of hours or maybe a couple of days...
> I am an old man..but am trying to open up your minds..


I'm an old-timer too (around the 60 mark) and with age comes experience and confidence, heck I regularly top tactical wargame leagues against opponents whose average age is about 35!
You might even say that we oldies are born survivors having survived this long!

Re water, it might occur to a few of us poor dumb cityfolk to store enough tap water for several weeks, no need to sanitize tap water. Naturally we'd use it *purely for drinking* and wouldn't waste it on showers, cooking, flushing or washing clothes etc..

Sewage disposal would no problem for me, I'd just creep out at night with a bucket of slops and sling it over the harbour wall at the bottom of my street..

When my stored water finally ran out and if the govt hadn't organised any food/water relief, I'd HAVE to get outta town and set up a lowland camp (no nasty cold mountains for me) near fresh water, preferably near a wide deep river. (A stream might do but there'd be no fish in it to supplement my diet). A large lake also might do, but because its not flowing water, slops would tend to stick around)
Pity Britain's climate is so dull otherwise I might get a simple solar still to distill drinking water from sea water (I've got the whole Atlantic on my doorstep)
Whatever water I find in the wild, I should think boiling it or dropping sterilising tablets in it would sanitize it?

But if I'm lucky I'll fall in with a pleasant little survival group somewhere-










*UPHILL by Christina Rossetti (1830-1894)*

Does the road wind up-hill all the way? 
_Yes, to the very end_.

Will the day's journey take the whole long day? 
_From morn to night, my friend_.

But is there for the night a resting-place? 
_A roof for when the slow dark hours begin._

May not the darkness hide it from my face? 
_You cannot miss that inn_.

Shall I meet other wayfarers at night? 
_Those who have gone before_.

Then must I knock, or call when just in sight? 
_They will not keep you standing at that door_.

Shall I find comfort, travel-sore and weak? 
_Of labour you shall find the sum_.

Will there be beds for me and all who seek? 
_Yea, beds for all who come_.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Water is top priority..


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm caanning n getting freeze dried as quick as I can, 
getting barrels of water. Hiding all precious metals, little as I have! Bugging out not an option. So getting permit, going to range, getting protection. Getting meds., misc items n swing if neighbors r even on the same pg. But concerned about time I've hot. Like the say It's in God's hands after that. Wish u all well.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

What to do for the fall and winter months...


* Hunt for venison.
* Learn more about Canning/Dehydrating. 
* Stockpile food for my animals.
* Try some type of indoor gardening.
* Work on more medicinal plants.

I am sure there are more things that I would like to do the funds will be the other challenge.


----------

